# Laptop NX6310 Wlan steigt aus?



## Hawkster (26. November 2006)

Hallo allesamt,

hab ein Problem mit dem Notebook NX6310 von HP Compaq.

Habe sieses Notebook seit 3 Monaten, aber nun ein kleines Problem mit dem wlan.

Von einem auf den anderen Tag steig das wlan immer ganz komisch eine kurze Zeit aus.

Um es mal genau zu analysieren, ich surfe im internet, und dann alle 10 sekunden scheint das wlan weg zu sein, dauert 4 sekunden und dann geht es vollspeed weiter. Windows selbst gibt keine Meldung aus dass das wlan deaktivert wurde oder der Empfang weg ist...

Weiß jemand wo das Problem liegen kann oder ob ich irgendwo eine Einstellung prüfen muss? Weil das richtig nervig ist...

MFG Hawkster


----------



## AndreG (1. Dezember 2006)

Moin,

Teste mal die Verbindung unter Last. Sprich schaufel mal nen paar GB durche Gegend. Und schau ob dies dann immer noch auftritt.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Hawkster (1. Dezember 2006)

Hab ich...

Resultat: Die Verbindung wird abgebrochen, also d. h. der Timeout ist zu lange und damit bricht der Upload ab. Netzwerkteilnehmer nicht mehr verfügbar oda sowas =(

Bei größeren Downloads über 1,5 Mb das gleiche resultat...

Need help


----------



## AndreG (1. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

Deinstalliere mal die Wlan-Karte lade dir die aktuellen Treiber und installiere sie neu. Und sag  bescheid was dabei herrauskommt 

Mfg Andre


----------



## Hawkster (2. Dezember 2006)

Probiert, resultat:
-> Keine veränderung

2. Versuch: Windows neu installiert... lief einwandfrei... bis zum neustart, dann das selbse von vorne *grml*


----------



## Andreas Späth (2. Dezember 2006)

Nutz du das Windowstool zum Managen der Wlanverbindung, oder das eines anderen Anbieters (zB Broadcom) ?
Ich musste mit der Zeit die Erfahrung machen dass die Treiber, die mit vielen dieser Tools von anderen Firmen mitkommen, oftmals besser funktionieren als die Herstellertreiber oder gar die "Hauptsache es geht irgendwie Treiber" die Windows installiert wenn es den "perfekten" Treiber nicht findet.


----------

